# Is this knife legal where you live?



## GT-40 GUY (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## tr21 (Aug 9, 2019)

was going to order one until I saw the price  $425. i'll stick with my boker


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 9, 2019)

In GA, yes.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2019)

Yes it is,


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2019)

I would also check out microtech knives, I don't own one but have been looking real hard at one for my next purchase!


----------



## rattlesnake1 (Aug 10, 2019)

look at the CobraTec brand I believe they are made in the USA.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2019)

I don`t care if it`s legal or not. A 3 inch blade can do as much damage as a Roman Gladius. And it`s easier to conceal and carry


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 10, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t care if it`s legal or not. A 3 inch blade can do as much damage as a Roman Gladius. And it`s easier to conceal and carry



You need at least 4 to reach the heart at an upward angle under the ribs/sternum.  5 or 6 if you want a more effective stab.  Slices can be devastating but it's easy to sew up even a sliced open belly.  They won't live long enough to get help with a hole in the heart, an effectively severed renal artery from a deep puncture in the lower back or heavily lacerated liver. 

If it comes to the point where I need a weapon to make you stop whatever you're doing,  I don't want any story but my version being told.


----------



## oldguy (Aug 11, 2019)

A <!" razor blade will cut your throat, slit your wrist, or sever a femoral artery. Reckon you'd live long enough to sew those up?


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 11, 2019)

oldguy said:


> A <!" razor blade will cut your throat, slit your wrist, or sever a femoral artery. Reckon you'd live long enough to sew those up?



Slashes are easier to deflect/ reduce the impact of with blocking.  Grappling with someone and pulling them into a braced blade in your hand is a lot easier than finding an opening while extending your arm and slashing,  and also a lot easier to retain control of your weapon.  Any time your arm extends towards your opponent you're giving them an opportunity to take control of your weapon hand.  If you're going to use a knife in an active fight,  keep it close to your body and pull them into you. Leave as little space between your body and your knife hand or theirs and the blade as possible. Use their own weight on the blade for penetration.  Get the knife inside their torso and then slice and move through until you find something important,  and don't let go of them or pull the knife back out until resistance stops. 

If they also have a knife,  gain control of it first.  Grab the wrist,  twist outward and use that as leverage to pull them in to you, extending your arm as far out and behind you as possible to keep their blade away from your body and force their body into your blade.


----------



## oldguy (Aug 11, 2019)

Sounds like you got 'er figured out!


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 11, 2019)

I carry a 45 for those instances. He's not getting that close if I can help it.


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 11, 2019)

oldguy said:


> Sounds like you got 'er figured out!



I wouldn't say that.  And I don't mean to come off as a know it all.  But when choosing a weapon to defend my life with,  "should work" isn't good enough for me.  I define objectives of purpose,  and pick the design that is intended to meet those objectives. 

Your every day pocket knife might do the job in a pinch.  But if you are picking a knife to carry with the purpose of winning a knife fight,  you need to pick a knife that was designed for that purpose and understand the objectives you want to achieve in that fight. 

Control of your opponent's weapon,  retaining control of your own,  and inflicting fight stopping/ deadly injury as quickly and efficiently as possible.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 9, 2019)

K80Shooter said:


> I carry a 45 for those instances. He's not getting that close if I can help it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2019)

All I plan to use that knife for is to take the scalp and little finger for trophies.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 9, 2019)

K80Shooter said:


> I carry a 45 for those instances. He's not getting that close if I can help it.



.357, 9MM, .380 and .22 long rifle "ortta" do the trick. I tote one of the above 99% of the time. 

My SHOTGUN won't fit in my waist band or pocket holster.

IMO.. A shotgun is the best bet close up and personal. With the right fodder, can be easily effective out past 100 yards.

As far as a knife, me thinks you would need military type traing to be effective. I'd rather have one as a last ditch than I had be without. That's getting into Special Forces territory. IMO.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 9, 2019)

It is legal here.  I have had an out the front knife since the one I started carrying to school in the 5th grade.


----------



## champ (Dec 6, 2019)

Any time You spend that kind of money on a production knife; make dang sure You're getting the real thing. It's mind boggling how many fakes are on the market.


----------



## PopPop (Dec 6, 2019)

I intend to never be in a knife fight, I am very proactive about that.


----------



## Tom W. (Dec 7, 2019)

Like the late Mr Applegate ( I think) said.....stick them on the kidney or liver.....


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 8, 2019)

I think I'd spend $400 on a really quality handmade knife before a production model. There are many very talented knife makers in our state,several on this website, who could make and sell a beautiful fixed blade for much less. A knife such as I'm talking about could become a cherished family heirloom for generations,just my 2 cents worth. A fixed blade never has problems extending the blade.


----------

